# Finally figured out how to deal with puppy.



## senior chef (Sep 13, 2021)

after spending money on numerous toys and a nice soft bed it ended up being a waste of money. He's not interested in toys. He completely ignores them. he gets much more fun out of ripping his pee newspaper to shreds. that nice bed ? Ripped to shreds. Not only that but he would totally destroy anything he could reach.
FINALLY, I figured out how to deal with him.  I have a 5 gallon bottle full of water and I loop his leash over the top. as he moves, the leash revolves around it. He now can move within a 7 foot wide circle. in the morning, I open the door, move the bottle closer to the door, and he can go in and out as he chooses. Bedding ?  Just a pile of old T-shirts.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2021)

senior chef said:


> ...he gets much more fun out of ripping his pee newspaper to shreds. that nice bed ? Ripped to shreds. Not only that but he would totally destroy anything he could reach.
> FINALLY, I figured out how to deal with him.  I have a 5 gallon bottle full of water and I loop his leash over the top. as he moves, the leash revolves around it. He now can move within a 7 foot wide circle. in the morning, I open the door, move the bottle closer to the door, and he can go in and out as he chooses. Bedding ?  Just a pile of old T-shirts.


Glad that's working but have you tried walking him? Sounds like he needs to go one or two, and could use some exercise.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> Glad that's working but have you tried walking him? Sounds like he needs to go one and/or two, and could use some exercise.


Yes, I do walk him within the limits of my abilities. Usually around 1 city block.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 14, 2021)

Sounds like the dog is bored.

Maybe you should think about getting an older dog (3  or 4 yr old) for him to play with?
One that is  house trained already.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2021)

Puppy needs mental stimulation, socialization, and plenty of exercise to burn off all that pent-up energy.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 14, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Sounds like the dog is bored.
> 
> Maybe you should think about getting an older dog (3  or 4 yr old) for him to play with?
> One that is  house trained already.


Oh, my.  One is more than enough work for me.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 14, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Puppy needs mental stimulation, socialization, and plenty of exercise to burn off all that pent-up energy.


I may have made a mistake in taking this free puppy. But, for better or worse, I'll keep him. 
He is very slowly starting to come around. He now understands what 'No", "Come" "Lie down" means.
He has FINALLY figured out that going for a walk is fun. No more refusing to move.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 14, 2021)

Try telling him "In" when you come back from walking & are coming into  house.

Also try saying  'walkee'  for  going   on a walk.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 14, 2021)

Try finding him a new home


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2021)

Aneeda said: ^
Try finding him a new home

This is a tough crowd. I say, give senior chef some time to work this out. Dogs are worth all the time and trouble it takes but the puppy needs time to grow up a little and the Chef needs some time to adjust too. There may be a time when Chef says "I've tried my best but can no longer give this puppy what it needs"...but I don't think we can be the judge.


----------



## Della (Sep 14, 2021)

Mine ripped up those pee papers when she was a puppy, too.  I gave up on them.  He's very young yet and all that shredding and chewing is just him teething and playing and working out any frustrations he may have. As he gets older he'll be much calmer.

Did we get a picture and I missed it?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 14, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Try telling him "In" when you come back from walking & are coming into  house.


"In" is one thing he figured out without me telling him.  When I come back from our walk, I must 1st pass through 2 main locked gates. after I unlock the 2nd one, I let go of the leash and he runs at top speed, passed other doors and goes directly to my door.


----------



## Della (Sep 15, 2021)

Awww.  See he loves his home and you. I think you two are doing great.  Soon the work of having a dog will give way to the pleasure part. Did you know that people with dogs live longer and that petting a dog lowers blood pressure? We were made for each other.


----------

